# Change my mind



## Sodasats20 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 3, 2022)

Did you know that the husband of that Twitter user is one of this forum's most well known posters and a highly popular artist and streamer?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 6, 2022)

No


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Did you know that the husband of that Twitter user is one of this forum's most well known posters and a highly popular artist and streamer?


Oh shit youre right.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 6, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Did you know that the husband of that Twitter user is one of this forum's most well known posters and a highly popular artist and streamer?


Are you an info dumper?


----------

